# Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 5



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo hier nun der 5. und letzte Teil:
 Nach dem Fischmarkt gings zurück ins Hotel etwas schlafen und Sonne tanken.Gegen Abend ging es mit Köderfischen bewaffnet wieder zu meiner 
   lieblings Rinne.
   Köder auswerfen und warten,warten..................
 Der erste und einzige Biss dieses Törns wurde gut verwertet.Zum Vorschein kam ein Engelshai von 14 kg den ich mit nach Deutschland nahm zum Präparieren.
   Die restliche Zeit bis zum Abflug am Dienstag 4:00 wurde mit Sonne tanken
   und Relaxen verbracht.
   Dieses Angeln ist nur möglich wenn man entsprechende Kontakte dort hat.
 Das dort von mittlerweile 3 Booten angebotene Hochseeangeln erstreckt sich auf ein kleines Riff,Grundblei und 2 Haken mit Tintenfisch als Köder.
 Die Tour dauert 4 Stunden und kostet ca.60 Euro und liefert nur Aquariumfische,somit für Angler wie unser eins nicht empfehlenswert.
 Fischer können Touristen nur mit zum Angeln nehmen,wenn sie eine entsprechende Lizenz haben und die ist bei den Gehältern unerschwinglich.
   Zudem kommt noch eine Bearbeitungszeit von 1/2-1 Jahr hinzu.
   Hoffe der Bericht hat Euch gefallen.


   Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Alf Stone (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 5*

Super Berichte Martin und schöne Fische die ihr gefangen habt.  :m 
Bin auch wieder zurück und stelle meinen Bericht demnächst auch rein.

Petri Alf


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 5*

@ Alf Stone
 Jo Mann,lass mal hören wie es war und ob meine Montage Dir geholfen hat.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 5*

Ich beneide dich um dieses schönen Trip Martin #h

Toller Bericht #r


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 5*

@ Truttafriend
 Kannst ja im September mitkommen nach Japan,wird bestimmt gewaltig !!!!!!
 Hatte mir von Südafrika mehr versprochen,aber bei den Preisen,nein Danke.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## wodibo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 5*

Feiner 5-Teiler den Du da abgeliefert hast #6 
Da kribbelts doch gewaltig in meinen Fingern.


----------

